# Tank Train Leaves Tomorrow!



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I wanted to warn all those on the "train" that Itried an experiment today. Tank is all over me, but when mom came outshe ran and hid. So, although she's come a looong way, she is stillreally timid with new folks. Just give her time and treats, and shewill eat out of your hand....or pocket....or whatever she can reach....

She has a small remains of that big abcess on her neck, on the rightside, so handlers should try and avoid touching that spot (she freaks).There's also a crazy toenail on the back leg, it sticks sideways. Don'ttry to clip it!!! Gypsy will take care of all of that on her end (shehas a good vet). I wouldn't recommend lifting unless absolutelynecessary either. She likes her rump scratched but hates shoulders andhead touched. Tank is extremely demanding when hungry, so beware ofteeth! She kicks hard and bites hard when fearful, but can also be anengaging little beggar. Give-me-food nips are usually fairly gentle.

She's been quarantined here, but if any of you want to play it safe andkeep her separate I'd highly recommend it. I haven't noticed anyparasites but one never knows. She seems quite healthy and active andalert but is smack in the middle of fall molt. Tank can be prone torandom nosebleeds (although usually heat-related), so don't be alarmed.I have been feeding a tuna-can-full of Purina standard per day, pluscarrot chunk or maple leaf and small dried whole wheat bread chunk. Shehates apples and raspberries, and likes Cheerios. Oh, and her eyelidswill occasionally look a bit red, and might water for a day or so. Ithappened last summer too, and doesn't seem to be anything bad (probablyhair or dust in there).

Gypsy, after seeing so many new people, I expect she might regressquite a bit, just so you're not expecting the crazy little maniac I'vedescribed! I know it's in there, but it might take some time toshow.

I think that's a basic version of what I've seen, and I hope I'vecaught all the big stuff so that no one gets worried. I know what it'slike caring for a critter you don't know, if you don't know what'snormal and what's not. Tank is so touchy because of her history that agood health check is not really possible, because of her panic. So I'vecovered things as best I can! Hope things run smoothly and you allenjoy her as much as I have.

Thank you all SO much for your help!!!

Rose

P.S. Gypsy and I figure she probably miscarried, and that's why no baby Panzer.


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

Goodluck and happy safe travels for Tank and those who are helping herget to her forever home when her journey begins tomorrow.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2005)

:jumpforjoy: Guess what song isrunning through my head? "One Day More" from LesMiserable! I can't wait to meet you and Tank tomorrow!

Oh, and Gypsy, don't be to shocked if I *ahem* lose Tank. Imean, she is bunny. And bunnies run fast.Especially when they play in my hallway.

Ok, ok. I just got back from work and I really am supposed to be going to sleep now...
:sleep:

Edit: You guys have no idea how ticked off Mocha is going to be!:shock:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2005)

I am looking forward to bringing Tank home forGypsy. I am picking her up in Indianapolis at the ARBAConvention. This will be on Saturday the 22nd and will bebringing her to my house in CT on the following Friday. Gypsyis picking her up on Saturday the 29th at my house. 

Not long now!!!!! Tank will be to her second home soon, Gypsy! 

P.S. If my laptop can pick up the internet at the hotel inIndy, I will definitely post pics of Tank! She will bestaying in my hotel room because I can't bring her into the conventionhall. Well, I can, but I can't get her out. TheARBA has security that check each rabbit that leaves the building andyou have to prove that it is yours. Since Tank is notentered, I have no proof. Oh well, she will havethe run of the bathroom!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

shall I post her tattoo #??

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oh, and Gypsy, don't be to shocked if I *ahem* lose Tank. Imean, she is bunny. And bunnies run fast.Especially when they play in my hallway.




hehehe

you might not be so eager for her to get "lost" when she pees on yourcarpeting. NOT littertrained!!!In fact, beware, her carrieris probably going to be filthy, despite my best efforts. That critteris MESSY!


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2005)

I so cant wait toget her here I swear this nextfew days are going to be the death of my, Hubby has now decided to make a rack for all thebig breed rabbits ,

Last night it was a question of whould heshoot his foot off trying to get the big rats whohave suddenly decided that they need a warmcomfy grain filled garage to live in , ORHe would saw himself in halfwith the skill saw ! theMan is a complete incompatantwhen safty issues are involved .

His only saving grace is whenHis head is involved he can use it as ahammer and litterally crack thick Icecoated ground get up and walk away withno damage to himself .:? Yetleave the Ice totally spider webbed.!:disgust:

So with luck barring anymajor accidents when Tank getshere she will have anice cage set up and I can haveher at a level that is easy toget at her from .


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2005)

Rose, you have a PM.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

gotcha!thanks


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah for Tank!!!! Going from one great home to another!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

We're off! The plan is to leave around 2:00, so I'm going to get Tank packed up and ready.

Angela, I'll see you tomorrow and I can be reached by cell phone.

Gypsy, here's to safe travels straight to you!

Bye all, update tomorrow night!

Rose


P.S. This girl is so gullible.I planned ahead for a fightto get into the carrier--and she waltzed right on in. Then got mad whenI wouldn't let her back out! lol


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 9, 2005)

Angela, check PM! I left a message on your answering machine too.possibly a better plan for tomorrow....


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 9, 2005)

Prayers for a safe trip for all involved and nottoo much stress for Tank. What an amazing forum this isworking out transport over such a long distance.

ray:

Jen


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 9, 2005)

Tanks at the house here now and has takenlordship over the bathroom (that is if she ever leaves thecarrier.) She is doing well. More and pictureslater.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad to hear it!!! Can't wait till myturn with her!!! She might not make it to Gypsy'shouse *insert evil laugh*. I may just give her the wrongdirections to my house! Just kidding. Really, can'twait till the 22nd when I get her in Indianapolis.

Sharon


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2005)

:shock:I saw that [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!, hmmm where you live I have agood idea where to find , lol. glad she is withyou Mr Stee and NatureTee !she couldnt be in bettter handson this part of her trip , Just watchYours . Cant wait for pictures !!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

ahhh! I cant believe I havent responded to thisyet!! ohh I hope all goes well during her transportation!!Goodluck Tank !


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 9, 2005)

Alright everyone, picture time. 

Tank refused to come out of her carrier for the first 8 hours here, sowe decided to passively force her out so we can clean it by taking thetop off.



Hey what are you doing to my house!






The new tank domain, the throne room.





And all is forgiven.


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2005)

This picture makes her look like a youngbunny ,!!!! awwwwwwww so sweet,

LOL I love that first picture too , Itslike " and You want me to doWhat again " LOL too darnedcute, and looks like she has madehersself right athome too . 

Hows the abcess onher neck , isit still draining or refilling ?, need toknow so I can track its progressalong with her .


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 9, 2005)

We just tried to see it, but its hard to seethrough the hair. Can you give us an exact location (asspecific as possible). She lets me touch her butt and earswith flinching, but shies away if you try anywhere else, so I have tolook and not touch to find and examine it. And as I saidbefore, the hair covers it. Rose said it might be filling alittle, but she wasn't sure herself. 

So far no agression and she is pretty curious about us (pokes her nose towards us, but stays her distance, unless we have food).


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

omg look at that Dewlappie! Its gigantic ! 

She looks quite content with that bowl of food in her face and the throne is quite accomodating!

great job guys!


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2005)

Argggg i justspent 20 minutes looking for the picturewhere it shows the location , if memoryserves me correct (he somtimes ) itsjust under her chin on the right.I have to caution if you tryto pick her up to look or to touchit you may get bittenuse extreme caution with her, also watch her when it comesto touching the right shoulder blade also. If it should start to fillagain it will show as aDewlap over the top of her normal one .It will be very noticable .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

She's on her way! Great digs, Angela and James!thanks so much for hosting our Tankie. I think all of us links claim ashare in the big girl.

The abcess is directly under the right side of her jaw. Try distractingwith rolled oats, that always worked for me. In my opinion, it isaboutthe size of a small grape and hasn't changed much if anyfrom a few days after it popped.

Ears and butt worked for me too. She eventually stopped flinching there(I could actually push her around a bit, like Bub), but never let metouch shoulders much. I picked her up this morning with no struggle orstress, but man, she weighs like a ton of bricks. Very, very solid!

The ruffly fur is that lovely stage of molt right before it all comesloose.I'm guessing naturestee is about to get the worst ofit. hehehehe

Thanks for the pics, and good luck with our girl!

Rose


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 10, 2005)

Tank is such a beautiful, beautiful bunny. All my love and prayers for a safe and happy journey.

Nicole


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Argggg i just spent 20minutes looking for the picture whereit shows the location , if memory servesme correct (he somtimes ) itsjust under her chin on the right.I have to caution if you tryto pick her up to look or to touchit you may get bittenuse extreme caution with her, also watch her when it comesto touching the right shoulder blade also. If it should start to fillagain it will show as aDewlap over the top of her normal one .It will be very noticable .


Okay, we think we noticed a small something there last night.I'll try again later. It's recessed under her chin, sonowhere near sticking out on top of her dewlap.

And yeah, her dewlap looks like a furry baseball under her neck!


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

NaturesTee as long as itis still small and not filling back upshe should be fine . When TankArrives here , the Monday after landingshe is headed for the Vets for a completeonce over and will have that tested andcultured to find out just what it is andits cause , and the best course of treatment .Thank heavens for open endedvet appointments , All Ihave to dois suit up in chain male andheavy gloves and we are Golden with thevet lol . Poor Vet isnt going to knowwhat hit him wehn she getsthere lol .


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe we should be sending welders gloves with her, to you. LOL


----------



## ChinaBun (Oct 10, 2005)

For those of us who are new here or have a badmemory or may have missed the threads, could someone give somebackground to this story, please? It seems like I was reading a threada few weeks ago about Tank having babies, and everyone was waiting andwaiting, but I don't know the end to that story. How did Rabbitgirl gethere and where does she live? And why is she going across country toGypsy? She's a beautiful girl, Flemish, right?

Nancy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's the other thread. No babies. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9806&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=surprisey


----------



## Shuu (Oct 10, 2005)

*ChinaBun wrote:*


> For those of us who are new here or have a bad memory or mayhave missed the threads, could someone give some background to thisstory, please? It seems like I was reading a thread a few weeks agoabout Tank having babies, and everyone was waiting and waiting, but Idon't know the end to that story. How did Rabbitgirl get here and wheredoes she live? And why is she going across country to Gypsy? She's abeautiful girl, Flemish, right?
> 
> Nancy


I'll just give a short, short version from what I remember.

Tank is a Palomino, not a Flemish. She was taken back from a breederwho was mal-treating her (Or how I remember it she was). Whenrabbitgirl picked her up from the breeder, she thought Tank waspreganant. Well, it went past 35 days and so her and gypsy believe sheeither was never pregnant or she miscarried. She is now on her way backto gypsy whom I believe she belonged to in the first place or has someother sort of connection to Tank.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

Gypsy's original connection to Tank is that sheknows Rabbitgirl. Tank is not "user friendly" due to herprevious mistreatment, so she needs to go to someone who is capable ofhandling her and taking care of her. Also, the Palomino is arare breed that, as I understand it, is getting too inbred in someareas. Gypsy is starting to breed Palominos and Tank will bepart of the program. She has a different heritage than theother rabbits in that area of the country because there's half acontinent in between them.

Here are a couple of threads about this:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9791&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=tank
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9665&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=tank
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9806&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=tank


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

No such thing as too many Tank pictures! She's shy, but settling in and getting used to all the new sights and sounds.







Hee hee, look at the cute butt!






She's huge!:shock:






Okay, okay, I'll stop with the pictures and let you sleep!

Tank wants all of you to know that she does not approve of these pictures. They are not nearly dignified enough!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, her feet stayed pretty clean even after the mess she made in the carrier!

She looks so nice and comfy. It's weird to have "her" cage empty here.It feels like there are way too many empty cages here.Buton the good side, Pandmonium and Fenny get to move into their new digsfinally.

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

Oddly enough, most of the mess was UNDERNEATHthe hay, not on top of it. Since she refused to come out for8 hours or so, it was a stinking mess.:? I came home, openedthe bathroom door, and set about taking the carrier apart to get herout of there. As soon as I did, she went into the cageinstead. 

She was just thumping because I went in there and she wantedout. Oh, the glares! The horror! I boughther off with a little bit of bread.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

Did I not say she was totally shameless?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

:note:"Oh when Ms. Tank 

comes marchin in...

Oh When Ms. Tank comes marchin in...

Gypsy will sing a song of Victory

When Ms. Tank comes Marchin In..." :note:


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

*ChinaBun wrote:*


> For those of us who are new here or have a bad memory or mayhave missed the threads, could someone give some background to thisstory, please? It seems like I was reading a thread a few weeks agoabout Tank having babies, and everyone was waiting and waiting, but Idon't know the end to that story. How did Rabbitgirl get here and wheredoes she live? And why is she going across country to Gypsy? She's abeautiful girl, Flemish, right?
> 
> Nancy


Actually China bun she is aPalomino , one of the reasons sheis coming to me is because of the limitedgene pool here , the breed is in dangerof being lost . Tank was bred whenRosegot her but witherabsorbed or misscarried the litter ( shame too ) 

Rose lives in the Mid west andTank is traveling by bunny trainto Convention in Indiana , WhereStarlights Rabbitry will then pick her upand bring her back to NH , To me Wehave arranged to meet in a different stateto insure safety for all involvedRose got her out of a bad breedingsituation and i basicallydecided she should come here .If the lines are to continue I may aswell do my part to insure theGenes get mixed up just a bit .
Natures Tee, She must like you only a fewhours and your already getting her goodside ( the Butt ) lol . What a pretty girl she is. What ever do you meanenoughPictures!!!!! not in this life time lol . I loveseeing her and more isalways better .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

More pics you say? Here's Tank playingMartha Stewart, trying to remodel her cage. She's so funnywhen she digs and chews at it. She doesn't seem to do itreally hard, but she does try. And I haven't seen her touchher toys at all. I guess wire beats apple sticks for her.










Oh, and did I tell you that Loki binkied after smelling Tank under thebathroom door? He's definately happy about being the onlymale of five bunnies!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at the babyBegging!!





Tank seems to have a hard time expressing how she's _really_ feeling, doesn't she??

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL Carolyn, she's actually digging.She hasn't begged for me yet. She just demands. Asin "Let me out now!" Thump. Glare.Begging is obviously beneath a lady of such stature and dewlapiness.

This girl has me running!:run:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

What a punkin! She looks so happy, Naturestee. You're an excellent foster mom - as is Mr. Stee.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Awww, I'm glad has settled in so wellfor her stay. She is a gorgeous girl. I just love that dewlap, it'shuge. She is definitely in good hands. 

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I think its such a great thing what you all are doing.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> More pics you say? Here's Tank playing MarthaStewart, trying to remodel her cage. She's so funny when shedigs and chews at it. She doesn't seem to do it really hard,but she does try. And I haven't seen her touch her toys atall. I guess wire beats apple sticks for her.





Can I laugh now? Really, REALLY hard? ohhh boy, is this familiar!!!!!

lololololololol

have fun, folks!!!

Rose

P.S. Can anyone say, like momma like boy?


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 11, 2005)

Ha, I was thinking the same thinglooking at Tank with her mouth on the cage wire. Now you knowwhere Bub gets it from.

She is a gorgeous girl that Tank!


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking at them pictures hasme rethinking the cage designs I have ,maybe 16 ga. wire is needed lol. 

at least with all that girl has been through herTeeth are in excellent shape ! howawesome!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 12, 2005)

Tank update. The tankster is doingfine and slowly becoming a tad friendlier. I was ableto pet her from face to butt while she was sitting at the cage openinga couple times, but then she thought twice about that and backedup. She does perk up expectantly whenever we come in theroom. 

I tried to take a look at the abcecus and it might(?) be filling alittle. Not sure cause whenever I get my face close she tucksher chin in. (let me see already tank!). I did bribe her theother day with greens to pick up her chin then took pictures (below isthe best). The silly bunny just chinned the cilantro ratherthen eating it. I guess it makes good perfume, LOL.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad to hear it's going well, Mr. Stee. :sunshine:

Keep up the good work! 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

OK I dida huge blow up of that spotunder her chin , it actually looks like aBot hole , If you can get her to pick up her chinonce again try squirting in some Peroxide , with asirynge if possible , use caution if you try toactually to peroxide it , I dont want you getting injured .

Pam can You save ato pictures and blow it up using the Magnifier and see what you think?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

Could be a bot, but also a common spot for anabscess. We've had good luck slicing the abscesses open anddousing them with penn g (as long as the infection has not invaded thebone).

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

Remember the thing popped once before, so itcould just be the hole from that? She may have scratched the scab open.I'm amazed you got the pic! 

I warn ya, I tried the peroxide and 'bout got myself run over.:shock:It SO didn't work. hehe

I noticed that Bub's bot sores took ages to heal, and the fur stillis coming in.

Rose

P.S. my thought is abcess, just because I saw it when it had just popped. But I could be wrong!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Everyone is so nice to help Tank get home to hernew home safely. I hope its nothing too bad on herchin. The pictures of her are so cute.

Cristy


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> Remember the thing popped once before, so it could just bethe hole from that? She may have scratched the scab open. I'm amazedyou got the pic!
> 
> I warn ya, I tried the peroxide and 'bout got myself run over.:shock:It SO didn't work. hehe
> 
> ...


I remember when itpopped, but was wondering even thenabout Bot, but ya never know. Ican see it now I am going tohave toihave Shadow taking pictures of the firstwrestling match between Tank andMyself , Im big, butIhave the feeling theMedusa of the rabbit wrestlingworld just may win this particular fight!:muscleman:


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 12, 2005)

We will try to squirt some peroxide on it usingthe bait technique again tomarrow (can't tonight, naturestee has to goto work in less then an hour and we want to tag team her) unless we aretold other wise by that time. Gypsy, it is your bunny so youhave complete say in what to do and we will try to complete your wishes(Just look at how high we can hop  *hop* *hop* *hop*). Iwill try to picture it again before hand to give you a running tally.

James


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

OHHHH I LOVE the referenceto the Eagles Song Witchy Woman !Thanks ever so much fornoticing and the compliment !, 

Seriously If you want to try and get theperoxide in there JUST BE careful ! , Iwould prefer safety over tragedy . I dont wantto see either You or Naturesteegetting hurt .


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have just been labeled "Property of Tank". 

I went to refill her water bowl. When I opened her cage sheimmediately began poking her head out like she wanted out, so I let herroam for a bit in the bathroom. Since she was poking around,I decided to lay down on the floor to see the absess. Sheslowly approached my head, then sat there sniffing my face for nearly aminute (her whiskers tickle, hehe), then chinned my nose andimmediately ran back to her cage. How can you say any bunnyis a terror that is willing to chin your nose.

*edit* spelling error


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Tank is a little nutcase.Sounds likeshe's showing you the REAL Tank--obnoxious, moody, touchy, butunexpectedly sweet.

Very cool.

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 13, 2005)

When we went in to feed tank this morning, we noticed a significant swelling on the right half of her dewlap. 











If you will let us, we would like to set up a vet appointment to getthis checked out by our vet (he is a good one). I am thinkingthe infection is starting to get deeper.


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

maybe just watchit for a fewdays and see what happens , Idid say go ahead but on looking at it in blow upagain Im thinking it isnt abigproblem right now. only 9 moredays if something more serious s hould arisetho keep us informed , I hadforgotten I cant technically autherize aVet yet , I keep forgetting until sheactually gets here She isnt " technically mine" She is Roses and all has togothrough Rose first


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Is it a squishy lump or just poofy skin? Becausethat dewlap is lopsided anyway. What it is, most likely, is that abcessis filling again. My friend said that could happen. That's where it wasbefore--it filled most of her dewlap and was slightly smaller than myfist. How big is the actual lump now? Try the oatmeal trick (she'll letyou touch it then).

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 13, 2005)

It looks puffy and half the size of a golf ball,I don't know if it is squishy or not since I havn't touched heryet. I have a vet appointment already set at five fifteen pmtoday (I left for work right after your post gypsy and I scheduled itfrom there). I would like to go and just have him look at itto make sure. If it could wait I'll have him donothing. It would make us feel better if we did it.You don't have to worry about payment, we can take care of it.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Go ahead! As we discussed on the phone, having someone look at it is fine, as long as you keep her travels in mind.

If she can wait, it would be better, but let us know what the vet says.

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got back from the vet. He said itwas good she was in because he thought it wouldn't get better by itself(may even get worse). He lanced and drained it, then gave usoral Batril (spelled right?) to give her the next ten days (the time wehave left with her, go figure). He will also be sending hisnotes and recommendations along with Tank to be given to the vet atGypsy's town. Below is the bill for all to see.Again I say, he is a really good vet when it comes to bunnies and he isreal kind and consiterate too (I defintely would give him out as a goodreference)

James


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

The invoice is illegible.

Please type it so that we can read it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Mr. Stee???? Naturestee???


WHERE DID YOU GO??????

I saw you signed on and read my post. Why did you sign off after reading my question??? 

You know that we're all wondering what the deal is. Have you no compassion at all???

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank You both somuch , I am so pleased its not as seriousas was first thought , Myvet will be happy and pleasedwith Your Vets notes , it will make hisjob a bit easier , Youcould always suggest your Vetmove east and north lol I cant even walkinto my Vets office for that amount he charged ! ,Here in NH Vets are outragiously priced ,But when you get a good one , no matter how mad youget at them you keep them. Iwould rather pay more for experience thanpay more for inexperience . 

I am glad your Vet is so knowledgable. It certainly put my mind at ease. You will have to Pm mehis name and address or emailaddress so I may Thank Him Personally .

Thank You so much for all Your doing for Tank .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

I stand corrected and I apologize, Mr. Stee.

Sincerely,
-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hey Mr. Stee???? Naturestee???
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GO??????
> ...




The abcess got lanced and treated with antibiotics. Tankie's doing well.

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, we had to leave right away again to see a woman about a washer and must not have logged off.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, and Gypsy

You can't have our vet! Neener, neener, neener!

I was actually surprised to see the bill. I thoughtit would be much worse. We've never actually had to pay foran office visit before- Mocha's was free with her spay and I think theydidn't charge us for Loki's because he was from the localshelter. Fey and Sprite's fecal float totaled a whopping$14.50.

He handled Tank really well, too. Just when he took her intothe other room to lance her, he just tucked her in his arm and walkedoff, no problems. She wasn't too bad when James was holdingher, either. She just hid her face in his elbow.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

at least she didn't hide her teeth in his elbow.


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> at least she didn't hide her teeth in hiselbow.


True that Rose lol, she is saving allthe crappy bratty behavioruntill she gets her lol .SheDont want these nice folks thinking badly of her, Kinda like a little kid,behaves everywhere but home !


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

remember she's not preggers now, that makes a difference!!!


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow! I am moving to where naturstee and Mr. Steeliveare and usetheir vet!! I get charged $38 justto walk in the door at our vet. Our vet is excellent buttheir front deskstaff is, agh, can't think of a nice word forthem!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote:*


> Wow! I am moving to where naturstee and Mr. Steeliveare and usetheir vet!! I get charged $38 justto walk in the door at our vet. Our vet is excellent buttheir front deskstaff is, agh, can't think of a nice word forthem!


You're moving to Sheboygan? We should get togethersometime! Yeah, we really like this vet and I've had goodexperiences with the desk staff. When I called them the firsttime about spaying Mocha, the lady knew the answers to all of myquestions and answered them correctly.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Tank Tank Train Co.!

I'm out of town from now until tomorrow night. If any problems arise, Ithink it would be best to use gypsy as the emergency contact if anyonehas questions, via PM. Things should be fine, but just in case I can'tbe reached.

Sorry for the inconvenience! I'll be back around, oh, 7:30 tomorrow evening.

Thanks!

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, I just realized we never told you allwhat her weight was at the vets. For fun though, I will giveeveryone a half hour to guess. I have to leave for work in ahalf hour and will post it then. Can anyone guess her weight?


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 14, 2005)

The weight of tank at time of vet visit. 9 pounds 5.5 ounces.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought she'd weigh more. She looks larger than she really is, huh?

Are you getting attached? I know I would!

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2005)

I realized I didn't give you guys an update onTank yet. She got her first dose of Baytril this morning- Iguess apple flavoring and sweeteners don't do much for her.At least she's not too hard to hold. She calms down prettyquickly once she feels secure in your arms. The whole thingdid set her thumping, though, and she wasn't happy until she got herpellets. Her abcess was draining a little more this morningwhere it was lanced, but looks dry now.

She did have some slightly sticky poops this morning, but I'm guessingit's from the stress. She acted happy to see me and wasplaying in the bathroom like normal. Until we gave her themeds,anyway.


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

well sticky poops from stressis an ok thing for now , Ijust hope the baytrill doesnt makeit worse , lots of hay should help that situation ,maybe a few rolled oats . thankfully theabsess is still draining fine , thats always a goodsign .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2005)

I gave her a little rolled oats thismorning. Tank, of course, was thrilled. I haven'tgotten to her cage in the rolling cleaning process yet, but I just gaveher a new apple branch and she nearly attacked it in her eagerness toeat the bark. That's a good sign.


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Definately!!!!!! go taners gooo !!!.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Home again, home again!

So glad to hear Tank's doing so well! don't be disturbed by the drama queen antics.

I got the exact same treatment. hehe

Rose


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Good to hear you are home again Rose.

Naturestee how about a "Tank Update"???????

How are things going???


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 16, 2005)

Tanks fine, tanks mad at us for shoving asyringe in her mouth every morning, but she gets over it after thetreat. She is becoming more active and enjoys exploring thebathroom when its romp time. The stinker though will pee assoon as you let her out. My wife is getting in the habit offollowing her with a scoop of woody pet to dump under her as soon asthe spot has been picked.

To her chagrin, we have just recently purchased a washer that now sitsin the bathroom with her (its where the hookups are, we had nochoice). She is not sure what to make of this rumblingmonster yet.

James


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Yay Tank! So her abcess area is doing ok then?
Sounds like she is in good hands

She is so very lucky and blessed to have so many lovely people to help her get to her mummy.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

:elephant:

Tank is such a cutie! 

As Ariel said, precious Tank is in good hands

K&amp;E


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll ditto that. Great job, folks--to present and future Tank wranglers!!

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> My wife is getting in the habit of following herwith a scoop of woody pet to dump under her as soon as the spot hasbeen picked.
> 
> 
> 
> James


Had to laugh at this - just conjurs up the funniest image . Glad tohear tank is doing OK - she certainly sounds as if she has a greatpersonalit.

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

Picture time!






The Kaytee bag is much better than the hay!





Must... chew... litter scoop!





If you don't mind, I was about to pee here!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome! That's ma girl! Chew that bag!

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

Just look at that gorgeous girl. She is looking so well!

Jan


----------



##  (Oct 17, 2005)

She is definately lookingwonderfull . how is her booboosopt coming long , any improvements ?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

There is no puffiness where the abcess used tobe. It is still tender, but that's to be expected.It doesn't look like she ever had the second one to me. Ofcourse, she won't let me feel it at all because that may show adifferent story. But visually, everything looks okay.


----------



##  (Oct 17, 2005)

Great News ! if you cant seeit it must be healing , thats awesome! Thank you so very much.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2005)

Gypsy, I snuck a quick feel of her abcess inwhile I was petting her this morning. Man, that soundsbad! It felt like loose skin, so it's not fillingyet. I did notice that she flinches on both sides of her neckbut not so much when you touch her upper shoulders now. Maybethe flinching is related to her previous handling?


----------



##  (Oct 18, 2005)

Most likely from handlingbefore , Im not sure she had allt hatgreat of treatment before the wife got smartand threw his backside out ,Sheis taking care of them now and Rosesaid sheis doing a much better job of it. I am hoping she will eventually getover fearing being touched . ( its a dream ). Im glad its not filling up again thatsounds very promising . Keep up the greatwork and thanks so much !


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm so muchenjoying following this story! I love that last photo. She is sopretty. 

Raspberry


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Just wondering how Tank's doing and if all is well for transfer to the next link tomorrow?

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes Iwas wondering tooRose but you beat me to thepost lol , been busier than a one armedpaper hanger , tryingto get new cages inand everything ready for Our Girl .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2005)

Tank is doing fine. She's beingdropped off with Tina at 10 am tomorrow (already?) and should be withStarlight Rabbitry sometime tomorrow night.

She's definately been anti-water bottle here. I haven't seenher drink out of it once. Her water bowl is too small forher, so we have to fill it again after she's done with her pellets andsometimes she uses it as a toy.:?

Oh, and she jumped on top of the cage the other day. Hermuscles are definately improving. Slippery floors are greatrehabilition for weak butt muscles.


----------



##  (Oct 21, 2005)

LOL ! just have to love slipperyfloors , Im glad the Butt musclesare improving . that makes me feel better. How is the abcess coming long , ? Icant wait to finally get to meet her andits still nearly 8 days away &lt;sigh &gt; I have the patience of a 3yr old waiting for a Lolly .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2005)

I haven't seen any change in her abcess, orvisual lack thereof. Hopefully the antibiotics will keep itat bay, although she's almost done with them.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

It's all such great news. You have done such agood job with her. Thank you! You do get attached, don'tcha? Great alsoabout the cage jumping!

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 22, 2005)

We are trying to get her ready to leave rightnow. Just came on to post that the tank train is moving ontoday and we will come on later today with the departure details alongwith some parting pictures. May she travel on in peace andcomfort until home she resides.

James


----------



##  (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank You both , I cantexpress enough the gratitude I am feelingright now . Safe and pleasant journey for all 3 ofyou .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

good luck!!!!! Hi and thanks to Tina from me!

You guys rock!

Rose


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 22, 2005)

We are back and tank is on her way.She was very relaxed during the transfer. She was playing inher carrier during the ride down and when we were at Tina's, she cameout to play and even flopped under the coffee table forawhile. Tina and her husband are really nice people, theyeven gave us a cup of tea and talked before we left. 

The Baytril still has one dose left to be given tomarrowmorning. It is .25ml a dose (just remember that cc's areequal to ml's). Our bathroom will seem so empty now thatthere is no tank here, but we will adapt.

Here is the last group of tank pictures from us.

Tank saying goodbye to her temporary home






Tank saying hello again to her carrier





Got to play a little before the boring ride





Look Mom! I even buckled up.





Where am I now?





Helicopter ears. *thwup* *thwup* *thwup*





Bye Tank it was fun while you were here.

James &amp; Angela


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2005)

Awww Tank is so pretty! I'm sure youare going to miss her. You can get attached so fast to thelittle furbutts.


----------



##  (Oct 22, 2005)

Just look at that Spoiled Bunny, got her own rug andeverything !!!!! that face she is makingcracked me up to no end lmaotoo cute . 

She looks great , James , Angela ThankYou both for taking suchwonderful care of her . Starlight Left a message onmy machine saying Tank waswith Tina , darned if I wasnt in thegarage and missed it . :? 

Thank You Both and Everyone inthe Tank Train .


----------



## doodle (Oct 22, 2005)

She is so cute and pretty! I don'tknow what it is about that color of bunny  I just lovethem! And the helicopter ears picture is tooo cute. *thwup**thwup* *thwup* hehee


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll say it again,I just love this story! I check in on it all the time! I think it's sowonderful how Tank has stolen so many hearts and how so many of youhave all pulled together to take such wonderful care of her and get herto her new home. 

Raspberry


----------



##  (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got off the Phone with Starlights Rabbitry .

She, Her Mom , Tank , Jynx, Keiko, andher Dutch and Wooleys have allarrived safely at the Convention site , road wearyand tired , but Safe. Rabbits are settledin nicely , She is goingto check the internet access andif up to a decent speed willpost pictures either tonight or tomorrowafter a good nights sleep . I am soPsyched I can hardley Breathe ,it means shse is only a week away fromfinally being Home !!!!!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm so happy I could cry.

James, Angela, Tina, and Sharon: you are all totally awesome.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2005)

Hooray! Only one more week, Gypsy!

So Jinx is there too? I should have told Tina. Herhubby is desperately wanting a Palomino of his own now, and he couldhave tried a bunnynapping. You should have seen how he wasfawning over Tank!

Oh, and I want pics when Tank is done molting. She's pretty now, she'll look great with her new coat!

Out of curiosity, who is Keiko?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2005)

O.k. I am here at the convention anddecided that most of you would like to see Tank pics so I will try topost some......bear in mind that I have never done this before and forsome reason can't seem to get photobucket towork.??? Anyways, here are some Tank pics...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmmmm, that worked.....more?

That was Tank in her "new digs" for the week.

This is Tank checking out my hotel room.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2005)

I will try to post more pics later....tired andam going to bed. I will take pics of the convention site andinside for everyone to see.

Sharon


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hooray! Only one more week, Gypsy!
> 
> So Jinx is there too? I should have told Tina. Herhubby is desperately wanting a Palomino of his own now, and he couldhave tried a bunnynapping. You should have seen how he wasfawning over Tank!
> 
> ...


LOL Naturetee , I can see Jennow hopping into a car and chasingafter her Jynx lol ,.

Wont be long beofre Palomino's take overthe world , We have a good start on hteline now , This is so awesomethat what started out as a hugeproject to keep them going, has nowsnowballed intomuch much more Interest. This is more than Rose and I couldhave hoped for ,

One Rabbit can Changethe World . or at least half acontenent .


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 23, 2005)

Keiko is a Chanmpagne D'argent that my son wonat a raffle in a show. She requires LOTS of excersise and ispretty high maint, when I go back to work she won't get what sheneeds. I also am concentrating on hollands and she won't getshown as she should....so Gypsy is going to show her and also mostlikely breed her....new lines are needed out there for that breed aswell!

Starlight_ Thanks SO much for picking her up...I'm sure her and Tank are in the best of hands!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Look at all the new experiences Tank has had!From an awful life in a mill breeder's mink pen, she's now staying in afancy hotel. My how we have moved up in the world!

She looks great. Beyond great. This is so cool.

Rose

P.S. you all know it's killing me to leave right in the middle of allthis. I'll try and check in the school lab on Tues. or so and see howthings are going. Might be able to pop in tomorrow if I get all mypacking done.


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 23, 2005)

Hee hee! This is Tina, Tank's taxidriver through Indiana. I have to admit, my husband and Iwere a bit wary of the trip. ("How hard does shebite?") lol 

But she was an absolute angel on her trip south. She had noproblems whatsoever with getting her head patted, ears and nose rubbed,etc on the trip south. She did prefer to throw all of herbedding onto my backseat, but... that's herpreference.I started with just leavingher carrier door slightly open, and she edged out to climb over me fora better view.

&lt;shrug&gt; She was peeved at me once for having myhand in her carrier, so she mouthed the hand and pushed it out of thecarrier. The flemmies have taught me a large differencebetween biting and mouthing, and this was definitely the gentleversion. &lt;g&gt;

Her coat is in slightly more rough condition than I'm used to,butoverall sheseems to be pretty good.Her nails are the right length for providing traction when she wishesto climb over me and look out the window (oh owwww) but they _do_need trimming. (did I mention owwww?)

The ARBA convention looks really good. Welcome to my (former) hometown, just don't stray too far off of 38th St!

Tina, local bunny spoiler


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 23, 2005)

D'oh! I forgot what I was supposed to post!

Tank is a fan of orchard grass hay. This can be said with thesame strength of conviction of "Tank likes bread," and "Tank isn't thatparticular about where she uses the lavatory." 

We had to stop by our house on our way south, and hubby grabbed ahandful of it as a treat for her. She had it consumed beforewe were back on the interstate.

Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 23, 2005)

*hoosierbunny wrote: *


> D'oh! I forgot what I was supposed to post!
> 
> Tank is a fan of orchard grass hay. This can be said with thesame strength of conviction of "Tank likes bread," and "Tank isn't thatparticular about where she uses the lavatory."




I know about all of the above! I can explain about the hay--she had similar stuff in her box here at my house.

So glad she did well!!! I got all excited seeing the new usernamebecause I figured it was you! I can't believe she's doing so well aboutall this new stuff she's experiencing. She's now an old hand at carrides.Tank's right in the middle of molt, or should be bynow. Sorry about the nails, she was so wiggy about being handled whenhere (I was the first stop) that I didn't even try. Gypsy says she'lltake care of the little daggers when Tank gets home.

Tank is a major diva. I'm sure you all discovered that. lolololol

Thanks Tina!!!!

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

HI Tina : Thanks ever somuch for bringing Tank on her last leg ofthe journey . Some day the Powers willingwe should all get together andhave a Tank Reunion , Of Course Miss Diva Butt willbe center of attention .

As I go back through old postsand witness some of her behavior When Rose had herthe first time , The Biting ,the Bullying , the Not wanting tobe touched and or handled , andRead what is being said of hertemperment and personality now . 

I sit here and have no choice but to think , thiswas a destiny this rabbitshould have, She is on her fourthHandler and NO ONE has been bitten orbullied extensively . It is unbelievablethat a Rabbit coming from suchhorrendouse conditions as Rose found her inthe first time , could turn aroundand be such a well mannered, well tempered Rabbit , Anyone whohasnt followed this thread and the onesbefore it on Tank would'nt believethe complete turn around this Rabbit has made . 

Some of us have had more than a share ofvicious rabbits , tempermental rabbits and totallyaloof rabbits . Tank fell into all three catagories Beforeshe Started her journey . Tank Never was a Demon Rabbit ,Though She had Demon owners , Iam hopefull she has learned to forget theBad of before, and look forward to ahappy life here .

Rose , Angela , Mr Stee , Tina , and Sharon , All 5 ofyou have made a huge impact onthis One Rabbits life , HerLife was changed the MomentRose took her out of that place , herlifes impact was stengthened on her second leg ofthe journey , and againstrengthendby Each personon each leg . 

The one thing all 5 of you have taught this Rabbit is :

While the world throws dirt at you ,There is always Some People out there thatwill throw you Love and Security just asfreely .


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is a little update on Tank and her newfriends! As I am writing this, Tank has the run of thebathroom and washroom area. It is tiled so I am not worriedabout her using the floor as a bathroom. Currently she is inher cage trying to figure out how to jump over the dog carrier into thebedroom. I personally don't think she will do it!lol

Anyways, Keiko and Jynx are getting bigger accomodations when I go backto the show. Their carrier that they are sharing is too smallfor them to stay for the week. I am going to take thedividers out and put one in the middle so they will each havehalf. Keiko has already decided that she can try to dig herway out. Hasn't worked as of yet but is very noisy.

Everyone is being very friendly and eating and drinkingnicely. I haven't let them meet or will because I don't wantfighting. So everyone will have freetimeseperately. 

I will update again later. I am going to go to the show and take pics and will put them up tonight.

Sharon and Tank, Jynx, and Keiko.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2005)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> Currently she is in her cage trying to figure out how tojump over the dog carrier into the bedroom. I personallydon't think she will do it! lol



Yes, yes, she will. She jumped on her cage here once, andconsidered it a couple of other times. If she sees you withfood, she'll be coming!

Hi, Tina!:wave:


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Currently she is in her cage trying to figure out how tojump over the dog carrier into the bedroom. I personallydon't think she will do it! lol
> ...


I just had the funniest image pop intomy head, Sharon sound alseepand whoooomp , snuggle snuggle ,Tank escaping from the bathroomto share the bed ! :rofl:I am glad theyare safe and sassy , just bewarned Jynx has his Man partsand knows how to use them , well on an oatmealcanister anyways .:disgust:


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 23, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Yes, yes, she will. She jumped on her cage hereonce, and considered it a couple of other times. If she seesyou with food, she'll be coming!


Oh yes... this is the same rabbit who nose-punched me in theleg and crawled over my lap to try to steal vanilla cookies in thecar... the rabbit who, while we were hiding from a hailstorm in myhouse in Lafayette, teased my Satin male endlessly through a doublegate and then leaped over her travel carrier to show off.

(Rosey is _still_ searching the kitchen for the cutereadhead. He's convinced ARBA is missing out on an excitingPalomino/Satin cross.)

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

:rofl:That is just toodarned funny , Satin /Pal cross ,Poor Rosey , thats just toodarned funny . What color is your Satin? I right now have , Blacks ,Blues , a Lilac, and Brokens that came in asrescues from the Meat Dealer .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2005)

Gypsy, I'm just imagining Sharon waking up topuddles in every corner of the room! Really, this girl hasno concept of the "one potty corner" idea!


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 23, 2005)

> What color is yourSatin ? I right now have ,Blacks , Blues , a Lilac, and Brokens that came inas rescues from the Meat Dealer.


I think he'd be broken. Before he was neutered, whoo, was heever broken. He's about six years old, mostly white withcharcoal colored ears, Hotot-style eyes,and a line from themiddle of the back down to the tail. His coat is the bestclue to his breed. As far as I can tell, the lad's parentsdidn't discriminate with respect to breed, and neither doeshe.  

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> HI Tina : Thanks ever so muchfor bringing *Tank on her last leg ofthe journey .
> *Rose , Angela , Mr Stee , Tina , and Sharon , All 5 ofyou have made a huge impact onthis One Rabbits life , HerLife was changed the MomentRose took her out of that place , herlifes impact was stengthened on her second leg ofthe journey , and againstrengthendby Each personon each leg .
> There is always Some People out there thatwill throw you Love and Security just asfreely .


Maybe we should throw in aDetour and have Tank make a stopin Canada. 

By then she would be the sweetest bunny you will ever have. 

Rainbows!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So Jinx isthere too? I should have told Tina. Her hubby isdesperately wanting a Palomino of his own now, and he could have trieda bunnynapping. You should have seen how he was fawningover Tank!
> ...


Ummm...yes, I just saw this. I might just have to call offwork tomorrow to go get MY Jynx!! He will be making his wayhere. He going to have babies. LMBO

Sharon: I can't thank you enough for taking him all the way to theconvention. I was long asleep when you hit my area earlySaturday morning, but I have been thinking about you all weekend andwondering how my boy was doing.

Tank looks wonderful! I'm so happy she has made it thisfar. How wonderful is it that this forum can transportrabbits from Gypsy to Me and Rose to Gypsy and PGG to Gypsy?They are some well traveled bunnies. I have faith that Jynxbabies can go wherever their life journies may take them.

Jen


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *naturestee wrote: *
> ...


Jen , Those 3 Rabbitshave many miles under theirbelts and have made amazing progress ,Tank being the One with themost Progress , concidering shecould have taken any finger or chunk outof whom ever along the way . AND wasbasically a feral rabbit she has come along way and I dont believe any ONEperson would have made as big a difference in herlife Quality as the 5 who already have . 

Jynx was a Lover from the Get go, always ready to flopout for rubs and snuggles ,Keiko Im sure PGG can attest toher lovable capabilities , Mayall 3 have happy well adjusted babies inthe future . Jen I cant wait foryou to get Jynx , You are goingto be imediately in love with that clown .


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

I personally think that Tank should take a side trip to visit me in California. I bet she would love to see the ocean!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm hoping all this taveling won't have upsetJynx too much. I'm thinking of taking him with me toPittsburgh next weekend, so we can have some private bonding withoutthe other buns, but I'll have to see how he's doing with settling in.

Oh, Gypsy, I just love him already.

Jen


----------



##  (Oct 24, 2005)

Jynx is used to travel , Hehas done many shows and has suffered no ill effect, I rather think he enjoys the ride lol. although I bet heis wondering how come somejudge somewhere isnt fawning all over him yet lol. He should be fine . after along trip I was always sure to give him pkenty ofhay and an extra bit of oatmeal, if that helps .


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2005)

Tank is doing great! Jynx and Keikoare fine too!!! I took pics today at theconvention. I can't get photobucket site up so I'll have todo this one at a time.

Here is the showroom:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is another pic of the showroom:

I took pics of different breeds that I thought maybe no one had seenbefore. If anyone has any special requests, this conventionis sure to have anything purebred. Let me know what you wantto see and I'll take a pic for you. Look for these in a newthread. I'll post those tomorrow.

Sharon


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2005)

Sharon, if you don't mind I'd like to see picsof Tans, Rhinelanders, and Harlequins. Just a few of my manydream bunnies.

That place sure looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Sharon, thanks for the update, wish I was there!!! Tina, I'm still laughing at the "cute redhead".

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 24, 2005)

HI Sharon , hope your havingall kinds of Fun without ME!:?If you geta chance would you please check outprices on Silver Fox , both colors black and blues? would like to get a price comparison, find a Blue under 150.00and a Buck CALL ME!!!! lol . seriously !. hope your really having an awesome time . 

Pictures of Blues and Black Silvers please please please!!!


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 24, 2005)

> Tina, I'm still laughing at the "cute redhead".


Too cruel, Rose, too cruel. He's _still_ sleeping in thedoorway to the kitchen in case she comes back.lol Now appearing as a sequel to "Touched by an Angel" --"Teased by a Rabbit".

Tina


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, y'all... I can't take it anymore.This tune has been stuck in my head since Saturday!!! Long,but worth it. 


Time flies -- doesn't seem a minute
Since the Providence spa had the breeders in it
All change -- don't you know that when you
Show at this level there's no ordinary venue

It's Louisville -- or Southampton -- or Peoria -- or --
or this place!

 One night in Indy and the world's your burrow
Pellets are endless, but the does ain't free
You'll find purebreds in every column and row
And if you're lucky your neighbor's a she
I can see a cute doe sleeping next to me

One town's very like another
When your ears flop over your dewlap, brother

(It's a drag, it's a chore, it's really such a pity
To be held up by the judges when the does are so pretty)

(Whaddya mean? Ya seen one crowded, polluted, stinking barn -- )

Rex does, soft and sweet
Curly little whiskers and the littlest Rex feet

 Get fixed! You're talking to a bunny
Who's in it for the ribbons, not for the money
I get my kicks above the hare line, sunshine

One night in INDY makes a hard buck humble
Not much between a scratch and Best of Breed
One night in INDY and the tough guys stumble.
Can't be too careful with your company
(HEY THERE! Don't you dare try to pee on me.)

This town's gonna be the witness
To the ultimate test of physical fitness
This grips me more than would a
Muddy old racetrack or bunny Buddha.

 I don't see you guys rating
The kind of Mate I'm contemplating
I'd let you watch, I would invite you
But the bucks we show would not excite you

So you better go back to your pens, your hutches, your massage
parlours --

*One night in Indy and the world's your burrow
Pellets are endless, but the does ain't free
You'll find purebreds in every column and row
And if you're lucky your neighbor's a she
I can see a cute doe sleeping next to me*

*One night in INDY makes a hard buck humble
Not much between a scratch and Best of Breed
One night in INDY and the tough guys stumble.
Can't be too careful with your company
(HEY THERE! Don't you dare try to pee on me.)
*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 25, 2005)

I will get those pics tomorow. Verycute...HoosierBunny, lol. Well, nothings changed...everyoneis fine. Talk to ya all later.......Sharon


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, Sharon, I would love to see some Palphotos. And some Flemish and English Lop and Holland Lop andAngora....did I give you a long enough list?? LOL

Thanks again for looking after Jynx. (Tell him his girl may well be at convention with the woman who bred her!)

Jen


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes, I forgot. Wanted to tell everyone how my rabbits did here. 

With my Dutch:

Malibu, a black senior buck placed 5th out of 37 rabbits.

Bo, a blue senior doe placed 14th out of 28.

With my jersey woolies:

Chubbs, agouti senior buck placed 6th out of 21.

Caleb, an broken junior buck placed 13 out of thirty something.

Atreyu, a tan pattern senior buck placed 3rd out of 17.

Lillian, a tan pattern senior doe placed 6th out of 13.

In Wool Class, Chubbs placed 4th out of 25.

I am sooooo excited that my rabbits did this well. Fur classfor the dutch is in the morning. I can't wait. Iwill get more pics up tomorrow night.

Sharon


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 25, 2005)

*[shadow=violet]CONGRATULATIONS!!!![/shadow]*



That's wonderful.

Jen and The Critter Crew


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

AWESOME Sharon! Congrats!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 25, 2005)

Great job, Sharon!

:groupparty:


----------



##  (Oct 25, 2005)

neener , neener Sharon I did TellYou you would do awesome ,Have faith Girl . I have Seen YourRabbits I just knew they woulddo very well.

Any Blue Silver Fox yet ?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 25, 2005)

Gypsy,

As you probably know, Blue Silver Fox are not recognizedanymore. They used to be but then they lost it. Ifyou don't show a certain number, you lose a variety...forgot exactrule. Anyways, I asked around, couldn't find Bob Whitman, andno one has blue ones there. 

I did try to get a SMALL silver fox for you but no one had any smallones. Unfortunately, I only brought 1 large three holecarrier. I am taking a divider out of it so it will end upbeing a two hole carrier with a normal sized hole and an x-tra largesize for Tank. This rabbit is HUGE!!! I feel badmaking her ride all the way back to Connecticut in that carrier andplus she is a SLOB...lol. My friends minilop is getting the other hole in the same carrier. Jynx andKeiko are riding home in the dog carriers that came with Tank andKeiko. They are all washed out and ready to go!

I couldn't even leave the convention without buying a rabbit....Gosh Iam such a sucker! I bought an Opal Jersey Woolydoe. Can't wait to get her bred!!!! 

I still can't get photobucket running here...dumb connection....so allthe rest of the convention pics and all the breed pics I took will haveto wait till I get home on Friday.

Sharon

P.S. Thanks everyone!!!! I still am on cloud nine!!!


----------



##  (Oct 26, 2005)

OHHHH an OpalJersey I so cant wwait to seeit !!! Pictures when you canor when I see you on aturday I can get a picture ofit . For some goof ball reason the Bluesand Opals are becoming an obsession with me. Maybe partly because I am a NutCase or because itisTwo of the Harder colors toget ahold of , ( im not sure it maybe the combination ) 

As for the Blue Silver Fox , If Someonedoesnt start Breeding them and settingthe Track to getting them recognizedagain then they just may well be lostforever , doomed to meat and pet homes (APet home isnt such a bad thing ) .

I would Like to Getboth Colors going I havea good start with the Blacks ,But would more than Love to get my hands on a fewBlues also . I wont give up untillall options are exhausted , Some one outthere somewhere hasBlues.

I have also Emailed Mr Whitmanon his return fromConvention for his help. I know He hasBlues in his Rabbitry via his Web Page .SO with Luck maybe wecan get the ball rollong so tospeak .

Sharon It may NOT be yourconnection , I have been having issueswith Photo Bucket since their last Upgrade , It either decidsto load or it doesnt, its being Fickle to say the least ,forgot to mention sometimes it will take apicture other times it wont :dunnoarnedupgrades , sometimes make more hasslethan it needs to .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 26, 2005)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> I am taking a divider out of it so it will end upbeing a two hole carrier with a normal sized hole and an x-tra largesize for Tank. This rabbit is HUGE!!! I feel badmaking her ride all the way back to Connecticut in that carrier andplus she is a SLOB...lol.




She's a monster, no doubt.But she'll be fine in thecarrier. It's bigger than the one I had her in. My rationale was thatit's safer on car rides if the carrier is small enough to brace againston curves.

No kidding about the slob part. You should have seen her with kits. Thenestbox should have been burned after she got through with it, and thatwas WITH daily cleaning!

Rose


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quit telling fibs about the cute Tank!!! I am sure she cleans up after herself haha. 

Cristy


----------



##  (Oct 27, 2005)

Jen . UMmmmmmmm Idont know how to break this to you! but but but , I made ahuge error , ( Im serious here ) nojoking , Please look in the Palomino'sear for the tattoo ,it shoud say SBV04 , If you flipthe rabbit Your going to findout its a Doe , Hyjynx is still here. 

Some how some way theygot switched coming off the Show table. Im still not sure how , I only Just foundhte problem when I went to feedand the stinker side flopped onme for petting . He has beenavoiding me lkike the plague and I neverthought to check his ear tatt. untiltinight when he flooped for me , I evenhad hubby flip him over nottrusting the tattoo , and sureenough Its Jynx , I feel like atotal MORON! 

I am so mad at myself right nowI could cry . D"Ara is schedualedto go to NY on Sunday to another breeder, there is no way I can Do aSwitch untill next weekend . 

Sharon That explains Why thePal tried to bite you D'Ara is asnotty rabbit , she has triedbiting me before , well many times Ishould say . 

We can work this out , Wherethere is will there is Jynx ,Unless you fall in love with D'Aratoo and then both ?Your decision .


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 27, 2005)

Gypsy: No big deal. I feel so bad, youshould have told me that she was supposed to go to anotherbreeder. I would have let you send her, but she will be partof a breeding line here. And if the other breeder wants towait a few months, we'll have babies around here and could send somenew blood your way.

She's beautiful. She's having a hop around, with the stillmissing, but still eating rat. I'll work with her and I'msure she will settle in. I'm telling you, if I could get thesnot out of Basil, I can get it out of anyone. LOL

Jynx will always be welcome and wanted here. I'm sure we canwork something out. Heck, there is a reason I put up withShawn's schedule, I mean honestly, his being a pilot should work to myadvantage at some point right? Wait until I tell him that heshould fly to NH to pick up a rabbit. LMBO

Honestly, don't fret about it. I believe there is a reason for everything, so there is a reason that D'Ara came here.

Oh, I'll PM you my address, but what is her birth date? Thanks!

Jen


----------



##  (Oct 27, 2005)

3/23 /05 Is her Birthday . 

No Problem on the other breeder, sheis willing for another Doe ,Just happens I have one left lol, well other than Lillyand Adeara So there will beLynx in NH PA , and NY , 

I agree everything happens fora reason , and when you toldme she velcroed to you , I have tothink she was meantto go to you . MissSnotty Tail doesnt normally do that .Normally she would fight coming out ofthe cage . I think she is going to be agood size rabbit when she hits herfull growth , she hassome mean muscles in that bodyof hers , and the judge didsay those were the bestconditioned rabbits she had come acrossed in a longtime . Must be the feed , I know it didwonders for a rag bag French lop thatcame in all skin and bones , Of course Im not surehow much TLC played in it allbut they certainly are healthyas long eared horses . 

May you have many great years and Litterswith her , I am just finding outthe Bucks are lazy and the Doesa bit fridgid  My Lynx Doemissed the boogers .


----------



##  (Oct 28, 2005)

Any Tank updates?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 28, 2005)

I got back from the convention this morning,about 5:30am so I am still not awake. Had car trouble fromOhio but made it home. Everyone is fine. Tank isdoing well, Gypsy is coming tonight, I think, to pick her up.Man, that rabbit is a PIG!!! So far she has eateneverything that I gave her. She took the long cartrip very well, in fact, she slept most of the way.

I would get pics up but I have to go call Toyota to see if they canlook at my car. Well, maybe later I try to get pics up.

Also, sometime this weekend, I will make a thread about the conventionand pics of all the different breeds of rabbits (and the 2 new breedsjust accepted) so everyone can see them. Thought you allwould be interested!

Sharon


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Jen . UMmmmmmmm I dontknow how to break this to you !but but but , I made a huge error, ( Im serious here ) no joking , Pleaselook in the Palomino's ear forthe tattoo , it shoud say SBV04, If you flip the rabbit Yourgoing to find out its a Doe , Hyjynxis still here .
> 
> Some how some way theygot switched coming off the Show table. Im still not sure how , I only Just foundhte problem when I went to feedand the stinker side flopped onme for petting . He has beenavoiding me lkike the plague and I neverthought to check his ear tatt. untiltinight when he flooped for me , I evenhad hubby flip him over nottrusting the tattoo , and sureenough Its Jynx , I feel like atotal MORON!
> 
> ...



bwahahah Jynx is meant to be with meeee!!

hehe 

look how good we look together!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 28, 2005)

You know, Freddysmom, you DO look good with Jynx on your shoulder...onder:

Keep the updates coming! I love hearing about all our traveling bunnies.:jumpingbunny:


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> bwahahah Jynx is meant to be with meeee!!
> 
> hehe


HAHA! Keep telling yourself that! I think Jynxshould still make his way here. I just got an e-mail from thebreeder I know about a doe who was shown at convention! I hadto e-mail her back and say I need a buck now, but I may take a doe aswell, just to be ready.

Jen


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 29, 2005)

Update: Tank is on the moveagain. Gypsy just left my house with Tank andKeiko. She is very excited and LOVESthem!!! I think that it is awesome that thisrailroad got Tank all the way from Wisconsin to NewHampshire!!! 

I was sad to let Tank go...I was seriously thinking about giving Gypsythe wrong directions to my house! :laugh:But in reality, Tankis going to have a loving home and will get to be a motheragain! :great:She deserves it! She is asweet rabbit! Hopefully, Gypsy, will get pics up soon!!!

Sharon


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Ohhh, hurry up wid da pics, gypsy!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys , got back home hereabout 1: 30 , after lunch , getting lost, taking my sister home . We arrived road weary and tired , wellexcept Tank and Keiko ,! 
Tank Looks great , NO signs of infectionand she is happily chinning everythingin the round pen ,.
Keiko , is checking out hertemporary cage as wespeak , I almost lost her in there atone point lol the cageis Flemish size and she is justa baby yet . 
Every Bun is happy and sappy , asYou will see by the pictures, as For Tanklets say nut case puts it mildly . 
[email protected]@





Did I mention ,MINE!





Hubby was cutting wood for the stand for their new cages .
WHAT the HECK is THAT NOISE!!!!!!!!!





Keiko investigating the Pal , Justine , next cage over .

HELLO!&lt; echo , echo &gt; HELLO!! &lt; echo &gt; 





OH Please pet me , please , please , please , 






One thing I have noticed is Tankis still a bit weak inthe back end , going toround pen her for minimum ofan hour a day to increase muscleand toning , She tends to hopstumble hop stumble , so farshe has been in there for 3hours as we haventgotten her cage up onthe stand yet , but she findsthe foor much to her liking .even managed to cat nap once .lol Im sure she is going tobe just fine .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2005)

There's my Tank! :inlove: Would you give her a butt scratch for me?

And Keiko is lovely!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank is at her new home!Woohoo! She looks so happy, Gypsy. I love how shehad to chin everything in the round pen. Keiko looks goodtoo. I just love her color. Keep us updated on Tankand how she likes her new cage when you get it set up.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

Safe and sound. Happy happy!

Keiko is gorgeous (well they both are). What colour would you call her?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 29, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> One thing I have noticed is Tankis still a bit weak inthe back end , going toround pen her for minimum ofan hour a day to increase muscleand toning , She tends to hopstumble hop stumble , so farshe has been in there for 3hours as we haventgotten her cage up onthe stand yet , but she findsthe foor much to her liking .




May be due more to an arthritic issue. I've seen thecondition in many rabbits -- especially those that are large oraged. Could just be due to the long trip, but I'd keep an eyeon her. Exercise may help and pain management may need to beconsidered at some point (after consulting with the vet).

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2005)

YAY. Tank is home. Well done to everyoneinvolved . And what a pretty girl Keiko is too. Congrats, Gypsy, youhave two wonderful new additions!

jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm very happy for you and super happy forTank. Much love to both of you! You've both beenthrough so much... Blessings on you Gypsy for not giving up! 

:hug:


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 29, 2005)

woohoo! I feel so glad now that all the traveling is over and everybun is where they need to be!

Tank looks very well settled already and Kieko is absolutely gorgeous...her coat is so beautiful!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

WE DID IT!!!!! Tank's home!

That is so awesome. Hope you like nutcases, gypsy.Have yougotten the "diva act" yet (DON'T put that there, put it HERE!punctuated by violent shoving)? She sure has gotten confident with allthis travel and socializing! The stumble could have to do with hernails too, they are pretty bad (funfunfun for you!). Hopefully notarthritis, anyway. Can't wait to hear how she settles in!

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > One thing I have noticed is Tankis still a bit weak inthe back end , going toround pen her for minimum ofan hour a day to increase muscleand toning , She tends to hopstumble hop stumble , so farshe has been in there for 3hours as we haventgotten her cage up onthe stand yet , but she findsthe foor much to her liking .
> ...



I did notice that Tank's muscle control improved after her two weekshere, so I'm hoping it's not arthritis. I also noticed when Ipetted her that she had very low muscle condition around her hips andhind legs. But by the time she left, she was standing up andjumping much more than she had been.

Oh yes, she is very particular about where things should be!Like hay- how dare I touch her hay? It's perfectly spread allaround the cage!


----------



##  (Oct 29, 2005)

Peeking at you Peeking at me !







This is the best shot I couldget of the area on her neck Idid flip her over and yes those nailsneed a trim , will get into a wrestling match withher tomorrow .

Pam She doesnt actArthritic at all its more like hermuscles need building up . she is kindasquishy back there , very little muscletone . Coat is a bit roughdue possibly to molt , I amcovered in hair . 

Rose : GET THIS !!!!!
Zach the 2 year old stuffedhis fingers through her cage wires beforeanyone could stop him , and allshe did was mouthhis fingers , NEVER offered to bite himat all , matter of fact she was runningback and forth in the cage trying to getHim to pay attention to her . I wasfloored , I had warned all 4 kids to leave her beand to not put fingers into the cage, but 2 yr olds being 2 yr olds hedid any ways , Both of them lookedso darned snug I couldhave smacked them both .!

To Everyone involved in the Tank Train ,Rose NAturestee, Mr Stee , Hoosiersbunny , StarlightsRabbitry , PGG , AND Everyone on this Board , I wantto express My deepest Thanks forBringing Tank and Keiko Home to me WithOut all the caring and supportthis dream for Tankcould never have happened . None of usknow what would have happenedto Her had she stayed where She was, But all of us know whatCould have happened . I amso glad we averted all that andshe has a safe warm comfortingand comfortable forever home . AGAINThank You All.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh Gypsy I am so glad that Tank made it home finally. I am glad that you got her back all the way from WI what a long trip.

Gypsy what kind of bun is Keiko she sure is pretty and I luv hercolouring too. I am planing on bunnynapping Keiko gyps she is toopretty to resist.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



##  (Oct 29, 2005)

Keiko is a Champagne D'Argent, The also come inCreme' which is a bright orange undercoatwith the white coat of the Chanpagne , Bothare very pretty Rabbits ,and from what I am finding arealso getting rare .

Fact: ChampagneD'Argents areborn Black and gain thewhite coat as they Grow up . 

Creme' D'Argents : are born Bright Orange andgrowthe white coat as they growup .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh they sure are beautiful. I have seen the picsof the orange ones but I sure love your colouring. I sure hope thatthese guys don't become rare.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 29, 2005)

They look like they have settled in GREAT!!!!! So glad they are finally home!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 29, 2005)

I am so happy that Tank made it home. What a happy ending for that girl!

Gypsy, if she'll let you, give her a hug for me.

Laura


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Coat is a bit roughdue possibly to molt , I amcovered in hair .
> 
> Rose : GET THIS !!!!!
> Zach the 2 year old stuffedhis fingers through her cage wires beforeanyone could stop him , and allshe did was mouthhis fingers , NEVER offered to bite himat all , matter of fact she was runningback and forth in the cage trying to getHim to pay attention to her .




whoa, she's a CHANGED girl!!!:shock:She has become anattention fiend. The roughness is definitely molt, because she wassleek and shiny in the first few weeksI had her, then shestarted molting just a little bit after everyone else started.Pandemonium still isn't done yet, so I'm not surprised Tank's stillrough. Bub and Fenny are about 99% shed out and looking gorgeous, butPandemonium is scruffy city.

Rose


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

****Champagne corks popping streamers flying****:groupparty:
Gypsy I have just now read this and I am so very happy that Tank finally made it home to you.

She sure will have a loving and happy life with you and your family.

Amazing what people can do if they can huh!

I am just so very very happy!!!

Congratulations to you and everyone in the Tank Train in getting her home safely.:blueribbon:


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 30, 2005)

All's well that ends well. (Sharon I am SO glad your car was able to make it home!)

Remember, if she ever has any kits that aren't show-worthy... &lt;g&gt; CALL ME!

(Myteensy creme d'argent runt turned out to be a lovely 8pound thundering giant. lol The not-quite-standardones do well here.)

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 30, 2005)

She is being a snot thismorning , guess all the settling in lastnight went to her head , lol , she has destroyedher cage, thoroughly killed her junglebox Zach gave her last night ,and Has finally decidedshe could be Tank , Wrestlingmatch ensues this afternoonwhen she gets her nails doneteeth checked and hersore checked and cleaned if necessary ,Poor Old Girl isnt going to know what hit herwithTwo , 200 lber's double teaming her. Monday Morning is Vet dayhehe Poor Vet . Willlet everyone know how she makes out .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2005)

Break out the welding gloves!

Honestly, although I have a few scratches Tank wasn't thatbad. She just needs a firm hand and to feelsupported. But all that stuff she needs done might be a bitmuch for her. At least she never tried to bite at the vet'shere or when we were giving her meds.


----------



## hoosierbunny (Oct 30, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Honestly, although I have a few scratches Tank wasn't thatbad. She just needs a firm hand and to feelsupported.


Ditto - she was surprisingly docile when I had to get straw out of hereyes on the trip down. She seems to respect a good handlinggrip.

I know! You need to clip her nails in the back of a vehicleas someone else is driving. Catch her off guard.

She's a cute little grouch sometimes. I still have half apackage of hydrox cookies in the back of my car from whenatheoretically sleeping Tankbolted out ofhercarrier, seized the package and hauled it back in to the carrier withher. (Eww.) For future reference... _don't_try to take a cookie out of a rabbit's mouth. ROWWR!

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 30, 2005)

*hoosierbunny wrote:*


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Honestly,although I have a few scratches Tank wasn't that bad. Shejust needs a firm hand and to feel supported.
> ...




:rofl: I so would have loved tosee that , I definately would have beenin hysterics , 

Nails have been put offuntil tomorrow , I just didnthave timetoday , we w ere finishing up the 4 holestack system amd totally forgotit untill just now oopppssss ohwell Vet will do ittomorrow lol .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2005)

Yippee! Yippee! Tank is home!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 31, 2005)

*hoosierbunny wrote: *


> She's a cute little grouch sometimes. I still have half apackage of hydrox cookies in the back of my car from whenatheoretically sleeping Tankbolted out ofhercarrier, seized the package and hauled it back in to the carrier withher. (Eww.) For future reference... _don't_try to take a cookie out of a rabbit's mouth. ROWWR!
> 
> Tina




whoa, I didn't hear that one!:shock:giggle giggle

What a girl!

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 31, 2005)

Tanks Vet Visit , 

All went splendidly , no biting the Vet, no kicking the Vet , just a look of:shock: when he took her temperature LOL. he did blood work and a fecalsample ,will know results in 7 to 10 days. He said her coat looked greatconcidering she is molting , no signs of mites orany other critters . He did give hera Vit B shot though ? cant figure thatone out , maybe because I had explainedshe has been riding in the vehicles foran extended period of times . 

He trimmed her nails and told me toretrim in a week when thecuticle had receeded a bit . Checked her teeth Oneback molar may need to be grounddown, but to try and get her eating as much hay asI can to help wear it down ,silly tweit likes straw , he said perfect, it has more chew factor than plain hay .She doesnt seem to mind , shehas ate nearly all her bedding ofstraw anyways lol . 

He checked her spot on her neckand told me not to be surprised if it does come back in the future ,he seemd to think there was a core to it, like with a boil ,I never heard of suchon a rabbit but who am I tosecond guess him . well on this point anyways.He sent me home with another 10day supply of baytril in case it doesreemerge , But to call first if it doesso he can chart it . 

Palpatate and sonagram , not mummifiedKits so If she was pregnant sheisnt now , everything looksgood in there , But he agreed withme on waiting untill at least December totry and breed her . He also agreed sheneeded down time from the extendedjourney she has been on . weight is perfect 9 . 10lbs . 

I had him check her hips also ,there is no sign of Artheritis , mainreason for the weakness in the back endis prolonged inactivities from before. It should clear upwith activities and roundpenning .( which I have been doing to hersince she got here , ) Also hadhim check her front shoulder on exray , Noprevious signs of breaks or fractures.all very good signs.

His parting words as she kicked me one asI was puttingher in the carrier was ,"Congradulations You have a Rabbit"!:disgust:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds wonderful! Now it's time to settle in and enjoy her new digs.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2005)

Great vet result, Gypsy. Nice to hear that afterall she has been through in the past, there are no lasting physicalproblems. Now, just enjoy each others company!

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 1, 2005)

YEEEEEAAAAAAH!!!!

Cool!! Gypsy, that spur thingy I felt was (I'm guessing) part of hershoulder bone. It was protruding so far because she was sooooo thin.I'm glad she came up to a healthy weight, because it was very sad whenI first got her. Both mom and I felt that bone and it felt way abnormaluntil she got some fat over it. I've never had a rabbit that skinny!Good to hear no problems (and she kicks like a mule).

Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been lookingforward to the vet report. I'm really glad all went well. Now we willsee how the next few weeks go in "rehab" at Gypsy's place!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 1, 2005)

:highfive:

Way to go Gypsy and Tank! Glad to hear the update and to knowthat our baby girl is doing well. Thank you for that!

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2005)

Rose , It could very well havebeen because she was so underweight was whatyou were feeling for a bone protrusion.Poor baby had been through theMill , literally . Iam just very glad nothing bad so farhas shown up for problems . still waitingon blood work and fecal samplesto come back , but fromthe way sheeats and the wayshe acts I dont forsee anythingbad coming back . 

Razz: Im not sure who is going to needRehab here , her for her backend weakness or me trying to Heft herlard butt out of the cage and into thepen , man that rabbit is heavy . I cant for the life ofme see whats going to happen whenI get muscle tone and fat on her!:shock: She may then bea Job for Stupid Man , um erm Imean the dear Hubby I keeparound to build cages and cater my Rabbitwhims . oh wait that didntsound good either , oh nevermind You all know the drill . 

I do love this girls attitudethough , one minute:bunnyangel: the nextminute :tantrum: then allis forgivern for that covetpiece of toast :bunnydance:


Carolyn : After all this board has beenthrough getting Tank Frome WIto NH , it would have been just plain cruel , (Im mean not cruel ) , to with hold hteVet report , I do believe allthe prayers , Love , Caring , and abundence of joythat people shared for Tanks journey isone ofthemain reasonsshe came through her Journey ashealthy and happy as shedid .


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2005)

Yay for Tank! Good job at the vet!

My vet said the same thing about the abcess. That especiallysince it came back once, it'll probably come back again. It'shard to get all of the infection out from just draining it becausebunny pus is so thick and because the abcess often forms little"fingers" extending out of the main mass. Maybe she'll belucky though.


----------

